# [SOLVED] Everything encounters a validation error (fresh install)



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

So I just reinstalled windows on my computer, and everytime I open any program I get an error that says "(application) encountered a validation error"

such as:
StarCraft II encountered a validation error
Process name: SC2.exe
Module name: Battle.net.dll
Assert offset: 007E84DE

is the latest one to happen. I searched the internet and the only suggestion I've found is:
1. Click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. 
2. Type the following command, and then press ENTER:
sfc /scannow

Which I did, and it said "Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations"

Any suggestions?


----------



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Everything encounters a validation error (fresh install)*

Bump.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Everything encounters a validation error (fresh install)*

Have you activated Windows yet?


----------



## JB4times4 (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: Everything encounters a validation error (fresh install)*

I checked and it was activated. I then realized something:
I got a copy of windows because I'm a student through the msdn thing, and the download link they gave me was for the debug version which was causing all the popups and errors. 

So I found a download of a regular professional cd and voila! It works!

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Everything encounters a validation error (fresh install)*

Glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

